# New....How Many Liberals Play Here?



## craner

Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?


----------



## Rozman

Enough to keep you entertained....


----------



## Pheonixops

Plenty.


----------



## craner

Good....the cat needs some mice to play with.


----------



## emptystep

Whose playing?


----------



## Rozman

Have fun and welcome aboard...


----------



## tyroneweaver

craner said:


> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?




go over to the boiseweekly. I've been banned there a few time.


----------



## craner

My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.


----------



## del

craner said:


> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.



of course you are


----------



## Sallow

Welcome.


----------



## craner

emptystep said:


> Whose playing?



I like to see if I can get through to libs and help them see the light


----------



## craner

Rozman said:


> Have fun and welcome aboard...



Thanks man...BTW Clint was awesome at the RNC, I dont care what the elite media said. 

Empty chair was perfect! Seems the chair was empty on Benghazi!


----------



## Rozman

craner said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose playing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see if I can get through to libs and help them see the light
Click to expand...


Good luck with that...!!!


----------



## craner

del said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you are
Click to expand...


Ahh...geez that was fast!! I found one already!


----------



## NYcarbineer

craner said:


> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.



I thought every Benghazi conspiracy theory nut was already here.


----------



## del

craner said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh...geez that was fast!! I found one already!
Click to expand...


really?


----------



## craner

If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?


----------



## squeeze berry

NYcarbineer said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought every Benghazi conspiracy theory nut was already here.
Click to expand...


you are the head crackpot in charge


----------



## del

craner said:


> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?



oh, quite.

did you get run off another board, or did you tuck up your skirts and flee on your own when the mittster lost?


----------



## Rozman

They love Obama and will turn into pit bulls if you dare criticize their Supreme Leader...


----------



## DonCherry

craner said:


> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?



We've got a badass here.


----------



## LoneLaugher

craner said:


> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?



Why? Not up to the task yourself? Shocker.


----------



## squeeze berry

Rozman said:


> They love Obama and will turn into pit bulls if you dare criticize their Supreme Leader...



is that the same as shitting their diapers?


----------



## Moonglow

craner said:


> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?



Whoa! Some of us don't play that way.


----------



## Dr Grump

craner said:


> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?



Benghazi is a non issue

And nobody cares if you bring a friend or not....and we have had the worst of the worst on here, so he or she will be nobody special..


----------



## Wolfsister77

craner said:


> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.



HaHaHa

No, you are not.

You are looking for Liberals to fight with you about Benghazi and you seem to have a superiority complex that tells you that you'll win.

Very funny and welcome to the boards.


----------



## Moonglow

craner said:


> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?



Pass the joint , humphry


----------



## craner

Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.


----------



## Moonglow

craner said:


> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.



We can tell your a screwy louie, Reagan was no conservative.


----------



## craner

Moonglow said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pass the joint , humphry
Click to expand...


Oh boy. Liberal soldier? I thought " soldier " was a bad name to you libs!


----------



## Wolfsister77

craner said:


> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?



How sensitive are you? Bring all the help you want. Good luck!!


----------



## Lakhota

craner said:


> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.



Oh, so you're a NaziCon conspiracy theorist...  Have fun...


----------



## del

craner said:


> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.



well, i can't argue with a well supported, fact based argument like that

you win

have a cookie


----------



## Moonglow

craner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pass the joint , humphry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy. Liberal soldier? I thought " soldier " was a bad name to you libs!
Click to expand...


That is what you get for thinking, It's not 1970 anymore. Now drop and give me twenty, dollars.


----------



## squeeze berry

craner said:


> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.



you will be called a racist in 5 4, 3 .....................


----------



## occupied

Another unarmed person looking for a battle of wits.


----------



## DonCherry

craner said:


> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.



As far as I know, there is an investigation going on. I'm glad I could be the one to put your fears to rest


----------



## squeeze berry

Lakhota said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you're a NaziCon conspiracy theorist...  Have fun...
Click to expand...


see what i mean ????


----------



## Rozman

Dr Grump said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is a non issue
> 
> And nobody cares if you bring a friend or not....and we have had the worst of the worst on here, so he or she will be nobody special..
Click to expand...


No big deal.We just had an Ambassador murdered and a few other brave Americans
and it's possible this administration didn't lift a finger to help...

But to Liberals they are mad because this is a buzz kill for them...


----------



## LoneLaugher

craner said:


> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.



Nope.


----------



## Moonglow

DonCherry said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, there is an investigation going on. I'm glad I could be the one to put your fears to rest
Click to expand...


Thay don't want an investigation, they want to burn a cross on the presidents lawn.


----------



## Moonglow

Rozman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is a non issue
> 
> And nobody cares if you bring a friend or not....and we have had the worst of the worst on here, so he or she will be nobody special..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No big deal.We just had an Ambassador murdered and a few other brave Americans
> and it's possible this administration didn't lift a finger to help...
> 
> But to Liberals they are mad because this is a buzz kill for them...
Click to expand...


There's more to get high on. Your just mad cause it wasn't as bad as 9/11 and Boosh wasn't there to become a so-so leader and the GOP could give him a pass, cause he's white and a repub.


----------



## squeeze berry

Moonglow said:


> DonCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, there is an investigation going on. I'm glad I could be the one to put your fears to rest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thay don't want an investigation, they want to burn a cross on the presidents lawn.
Click to expand...


see what I mean ????

lol hahahahahaha


----------



## Lakhota

Why did Hanoi Hilton Songbird McCain skip the Benghazi briefing...?

McCain Snaps Over Questions About Missed Benghazi Briefing


----------



## JFK_USA

Another conservative? Awesome....... NOT


----------



## Wolfsister77

craner said:


> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.



Well then I'm sure you'll have no problem showing us proof of these claims with reliable sources.


----------



## craner

Rozman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is a non issue
> 
> And nobody cares if you bring a friend or not....and we have had the worst of the worst on here, so he or she will be nobody special..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No big deal.We just had an Ambassador murdered and a few other brave Americans
> and it's possible this administration didn't lift a finger to help...
> 
> But to Liberals they are mad because this is a buzz kill for them...
Click to expand...


I can tell Roz and I are gonna get along fine....yea, this looks like a fun joint....as to this grump guy, you've never seen anyone like Jimmy.


----------



## Moonglow

squeeze berry said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DonCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, there is an investigation going on. I'm glad I could be the one to put your fears to rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thay don't want an investigation, they want to burn a cross on the presidents lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see what I mean ????
> 
> lol hahahahahaha
Click to expand...


or hang Oblama from a tree with a hemp rope.


----------



## Dr Grump

Rozman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is a non issue
> 
> And nobody cares if you bring a friend or not....and we have had the worst of the worst on here, so he or she will be nobody special..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No big deal.We just had an Ambassador murdered and a few other brave Americans
> and it's possible this administration didn't lift a finger to help...
> 
> But to Liberals they are mad because this is a buzz kill for them...
Click to expand...


You morons are the ones trying to politicise a tragedy...not me...


----------



## Sallow

craner said:


> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.



What warnings?


----------



## del

craner said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is a non issue
> 
> And nobody cares if you bring a friend or not....and we have had the worst of the worst on here, so he or she will be nobody special..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No big deal.We just had an Ambassador murdered and a few other brave Americans
> and it's possible this administration didn't lift a finger to help...
> 
> But to Liberals they are mad because this is a buzz kill for them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell Roz and I are gonna get along fine....yea, this looks like a fun joint....as to this grump guy,* you've never seen anyone like Jimmy. *
Click to expand...


yeah, right


----------



## squeeze berry

the liberal loons that responded to this thread should board Elijah Muhammad's Mothership ' and beam up to  planet Moonbat 

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dr Grump

craner said:


> you've never seen anyone like Jimmy.



Wanna bet...


----------



## Moonglow

craner said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is a non issue
> 
> And nobody cares if you bring a friend or not....and we have had the worst of the worst on here, so he or she will be nobody special..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No big deal.We just had an Ambassador murdered and a few other brave Americans
> and it's possible this administration didn't lift a finger to help...
> 
> But to Liberals they are mad because this is a buzz kill for them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell Roz and I are gonna get along fine....yea, this looks like a fun joint....as to this grump guy, you've never seen anyone like Jimmy.
Click to expand...


You two been life partners long?


----------



## Moonglow

I know your new, but please try to keep up.


----------



## Moonglow

squeeze berry said:


> the liberal loons that responded to this thread should board Elijah Muhammad's Mothership ' and beam up to  planet Moonbat
> 
> hahahahahahahaha



HAAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH, not funny! But in your crowd, short sheeting a Depends is a real blast.


----------



## squeeze berry

Moonglow said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thay don't want an investigation, they want to burn a cross on the presidents lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see what I mean ????
> 
> lol hahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or hang Oblama from a tree with a hemp rope.
Click to expand...


is that all you have little pussy?


----------



## craner

Wolfsister77 said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I'm sure you'll have no problem showing us proof of these claims with reliable sources.
Click to expand...



Sounds just like the libs at the joint I left! Damn, you guys drink the same koolaid? Warnings BEFORE 9/11, requests for more secuirty DENIED....9/11 ...HELLO, ITS 9/11.....What were the seals doing lasering targets for bombing they thought was coming....they wanted and requested help which never came.....then all the lies about a video. WAKE UP!


----------



## del

craner said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I'm sure you'll have no problem showing us proof of these claims with reliable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like the libs at the joint I left! Damn, you guys drink the same koolaid? Warnings BEFORE 9/11, requests for more secuirty DENIED....9/11 ...HELLO, ITS 9/11.....What were the seals doing lasering targets for bombing they thought was coming....they wanted and requested help which never came.....then all the lies about a video. WAKE UP!
Click to expand...


go get jimmy, maybe he won't be boring like you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

craner said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I'm sure you'll have no problem showing us proof of these claims with reliable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like the libs at the joint I left! Damn, you guys drink the same koolaid? Warnings BEFORE 9/11, requests for more secuirty DENIED....9/11 ...HELLO, ITS 9/11.....What were the seals doing lasering targets for bombing they thought was coming....they wanted and requested help which never came.....then all the lies about a video. WAKE UP!
Click to expand...


Well then I'm sure you'll have no problem showing us proof of these claims with reliable sources.


----------



## Moonglow

squeeze berry said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> see what I mean ????
> 
> lol hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or hang Oblama from a tree with a hemp rope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that all you have little pussy?
Click to expand...


I wouldn't want a huge pussy like yours.


----------



## Moonglow

craner said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I'm sure you'll have no problem showing us proof of these claims with reliable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like the libs at the joint I left! Damn, you guys drink the same koolaid? Warnings BEFORE 9/11, requests for more secuirty DENIED....9/11 ...HELLO, ITS 9/11.....What were the seals doing lasering targets for bombing they thought was coming....they wanted and requested help which never came.....then all the lies about a video. WAKE UP!
Click to expand...


Sounds just like 9/11 under Boosh!


----------



## Wolfsister77

craner said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I'm sure you'll have no problem showing us proof of these claims with reliable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like the libs at the joint I left! Damn, you guys drink the same koolaid? Warnings BEFORE 9/11, requests for more secuirty DENIED....9/11 ...HELLO, ITS 9/11.....What were the seals doing lasering targets for bombing they thought was coming....they wanted and requested help which never came.....then all the lies about a video. WAKE UP!
Click to expand...


Were you this up in arms when Bush ignored the warnings about Bin Laden?


----------



## Sallow

craner said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut? Conspiracy? Hardly. Been pretty plain from day one that this Admin screwed up and people died that shouldn't have. Whats happening to this nation when people look to protect a pol instead of seeking the truth? Obama lied from day one.....ignored warnings , than failed to do anything to help these people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I'm sure you'll have no problem showing us proof of these claims with reliable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like the libs at the joint I left! Damn, you guys drink the same koolaid? Warnings BEFORE 9/11, requests for more secuirty DENIED....9/11 ...HELLO, ITS 9/11.....What were the seals doing lasering targets for bombing they thought was coming....they wanted and requested help which never came.....then all the lies about a video. WAKE UP!
Click to expand...


What warnings?


----------



## Moonglow

shhhhhhhhhh, he's collecting his Reagan thoughts


----------



## Sallow

Moonglow said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I'm sure you'll have no problem showing us proof of these claims with reliable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like the libs at the joint I left! Damn, you guys drink the same koolaid? Warnings BEFORE 9/11, requests for more secuirty DENIED....9/11 ...HELLO, ITS 9/11.....What were the seals doing lasering targets for bombing they thought was coming....they wanted and requested help which never came.....then all the lies about a video. WAKE UP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds just like 9/11 under Boosh!
Click to expand...


No it doesn't.

Bush got actual presidential daily briefings about the danger to the homeland.

And did nothing. Well not nothing, he was busy getting China and Russia riled up.


----------



## Harry Dresden

craner said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh...geez that was fast!! I found one already!
Click to expand...


Del?.....are you being a Liberal again?............now apologize to the nice man....


----------



## Moonglow

Harry Dresden said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh...geez that was fast!! I found one already!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Del?.....are you being a Liberal again?............now apologize to the nice man....
Click to expand...


he found an old bag he can take to bed.


----------



## Harry Dresden

craner said:


> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?



we have some whiners here.....you might like Dudley .....he is always whining about Republicans.....and your going to love Dean.....


----------



## BallsBrunswick

What message board did you come from? This place is awesome.


----------



## GuyPinestra

craner said:


> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.



Yeah, riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Lakhota said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you're a NaziCon conspiracy theorist...  Have fun...
Click to expand...


here is another you will like.....but he will stop responding to you after a while.....he doesnt have any balls......


----------



## Harry Dresden

Moonglow said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No big deal.We just had an Ambassador murdered and a few other brave Americans
> and it's possible this administration didn't lift a finger to help...
> 
> But to Liberals they are mad because this is a buzz kill for them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell Roz and I are gonna get along fine....yea, this looks like a fun joint....as to this grump guy, you've never seen anyone like Jimmy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You two been life partners long?
Click to expand...


not that there is anything wrong with that.....


----------



## GuyPinestra

Dr Grump said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is a non issue
> 
> And nobody cares if you bring a friend or not....and we have had the worst of the worst on here, so he or she will be nobody special..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No big deal.We just had an Ambassador murdered and a few other brave Americans
> and it's possible this administration didn't lift a finger to help...
> 
> But to Liberals they are mad because this is a buzz kill for them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You morons are the ones trying to politicise a tragedy...not me...
Click to expand...


Dumbass, it was politics that CAUSED this tragedy!


----------



## del

GuyPinestra said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No big deal.We just had an Ambassador murdered and a few other brave Americans
> and it's possible this administration didn't lift a finger to help...
> 
> But to Liberals they are mad because this is a buzz kill for them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You morons are the ones trying to politicise a tragedy...not me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, it was politics that CAUSED this tragedy!
Click to expand...


have you blown glen beck lately?


----------



## craner

del said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I like this joint Ill refer a pal of mine who will rock the house down here.....how sensitive are folks here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, quite.
> 
> did you get run off another board, or did you tuck up your skirts and flee on your own when the mittster lost?
Click to expand...


Neither.....


----------



## craner

Question...is there a feature here that will lead you to new " unread posts "? So I can go back to where I left off?


----------



## Sallow

craner said:


> Question...is there a feature here that will lead you to new " unread posts "? So I can go back to where I left off?



Go to the red tab.

Click New Posts.


----------



## craner

Wolfsister77 said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I'm sure you'll have no problem showing us proof of these claims with reliable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like the libs at the joint I left! Damn, you guys drink the same koolaid? Warnings BEFORE 9/11, requests for more secuirty DENIED....9/11 ...HELLO, ITS 9/11.....What were the seals doing lasering targets for bombing they thought was coming....they wanted and requested help which never came.....then all the lies about a video. WAKE UP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you this up in arms when Bush ignored the warnings about Bin Laden?
Click to expand...


WHY do you libtards always go back to Bush???? Are you ok with how your guy handled Benghazi? You feel they did all they could for those people there?


----------



## Moonglow

or go to CP and check.


----------



## Moonglow

craner said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like the libs at the joint I left! Damn, you guys drink the same koolaid? Warnings BEFORE 9/11, requests for more secuirty DENIED....9/11 ...HELLO, ITS 9/11.....What were the seals doing lasering targets for bombing they thought was coming....they wanted and requested help which never came.....then all the lies about a video. WAKE UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you this up in arms when Bush ignored the warnings about Bin Laden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHY do you libtards always go back to Bush???? Are you ok with how your guy handled Benghazi? You feel they did all they could for those people there?
Click to expand...


Which guy is that?


----------



## candycorn

Gee so many "new" people here....welcome.

Does anyone want to bet that...ahh forget it.  lol


----------



## craner

Rozman said:


> They love Obama and will turn into pit bulls if you dare criticize their Supreme Leader...



They were like that at the board I came from Roz.....must be a trait they all share. The POS has a spell on all of them.....oooops I said POS. Shame on me!


----------



## RosieS

craner said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like the libs at the joint I left! Damn, you guys drink the same koolaid? Warnings BEFORE 9/11, requests for more secuirty DENIED....9/11 ...HELLO, ITS 9/11.....What were the seals doing lasering targets for bombing they thought was coming....they wanted and requested help which never came.....then all the lies about a video. WAKE UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you this up in arms when Bush ignored the warnings about Bin Laden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHY do you libtards always go back to Bush???? Are you ok with how your guy handled Benghazi? You feel they did all they could for those people there?
Click to expand...


Dunno. Yes. Yes.

AND you are a racist sexist pig dog (no insult to pigs or dogs intended) who would be lost without ellipses.

Now go away before I taunt you another time.

Booooring.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## craner

The guy who mentioned Bin Laden and Bush. Lets stick with Obama and Benghazi


----------



## Moonglow

RosieS said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you this up in arms when Bush ignored the warnings about Bin Laden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY do you libtards always go back to Bush???? Are you ok with how your guy handled Benghazi? You feel they did all they could for those people there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. Yes. Yes.
> 
> AND you are a racist sexist pig dog (no insult to pigs or dogs intended) who would be lost without ellipses.
> 
> Now go away before I taunt you another time.
> 
> Booooring.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...



You tell that tinied brained wiper of other peoples bottoms off real good.


----------



## Moonglow

craner said:


> The guy who mentioned Bin Laden and Bush. Lets stick with Obama and Benghazi



You just work on the the gum stuck on your shoe.


----------



## Moonglow

This is an intro thread.


----------



## craner

RosieS said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you this up in arms when Bush ignored the warnings about Bin Laden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY do you libtards always go back to Bush???? Are you ok with how your guy handled Benghazi? You feel they did all they could for those people there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. Yes. Yes.
> 
> AND you are a racist sexist pig dog (no insult to pigs or dogs intended) who would be lost without ellipses.
> 
> Now go away before I taunt you another time.
> 
> Booooring.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


You're mean ........typical angry lib


----------



## candycorn

Moonglow said:


> This is an intro thread.



Yeah...avatar, sig lines....its almost as if she had been here all along.


----------



## Sallow

craner said:


> The guy who mentioned Bin Laden and Bush. Lets stick with Obama and Benghazi



Pretty sure you'd like to do that.

But in order to understand why something is "bad" you need metrics and benchmarks.

Bush is the conservative gold standard.

Unless you like Reagan.

Wanna go there?


----------



## occupied

This new conservative master-debater kinda sucks at it.


----------



## Moonglow

Raygun-just when you though it was safe to go out into the world.
I liked the billions spend on Star Wars. Where did it get us?
A lawsut from George Lucas.


----------



## Moonglow

occupied said:


> This new conservative master-debater kinda sucks at it.



better go slow. Don't want to confuse the master


----------



## Sallow

TheOldSchool said:


> Craner:
> 
> Sign your daughter up for the forums, I'd rather play with her



Dude.

No family.

This is a borderline post.


----------



## DonCherry

TheOldSchool said:


> Craner:
> 
> Sign your daughter up for the forums, I'd rather play with her


----------



## Sallow

Where'd he go?


----------



## Moonglow

Found a Benghazi thread to bitch in.


----------



## Wolfsister77

craner said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like the libs at the joint I left! Damn, you guys drink the same koolaid? Warnings BEFORE 9/11, requests for more secuirty DENIED....9/11 ...HELLO, ITS 9/11.....What were the seals doing lasering targets for bombing they thought was coming....they wanted and requested help which never came.....then all the lies about a video. WAKE UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you this up in arms when Bush ignored the warnings about Bin Laden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHY do you libtards always go back to Bush???? Are you ok with how your guy handled Benghazi? You feel they did all they could for those people there?
Click to expand...


Awww, what's the matter? Want to say Obama ignored warnings with no proof whatsoever and not talk about the warnings Bush ignored.

Nope, not gonna happen.


----------



## TheOldSchool

No offense meant.  Post deleted.


----------



## craner

Yep.....liberals are nasty, bitchy people whatever the forum....*XXXXXXX*? Fuck you asshole.


----------



## Sallow

craner said:


> Yep.....liberals are nasty, bitchy people whatever the forum? Fuck you asshole.



He deleted the post.

Lighten up Francis.

And.you should be a proud poppa.


----------



## DonCherry

craner said:


> Yep.....liberals are nasty, bitchy people whatever the forum? Fuck you asshole.



You can't make a post without generalizing. ANd it's the internet, grow some thicker skin


----------



## Moonglow

craner said:


> Yep.....liberals are nasty, bitchy people whatever the forum? Fuck you asshole.



and cons are angels, with only kind words. Ahem, sorry had to puke after that thought.


----------



## Moonglow

sallow said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep.....liberals are nasty, bitchy people whatever the forum? Fuck you asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he deleted the post.
> 
> Lighten up francis.
> 
> And you should be a proud poppa.
Click to expand...


*xxxxx*


----------



## Cowman

By play, do you mean you like to be brutally violated with facts and sheer common sense?


----------



## Cowman

craner said:


> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.



When you start pulling fake conspiracy theorist shit out of your ass, it tends to not smell right.


----------



## Sallow

Moonglow said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....liberals are nasty, bitchy people whatever the forum? Fuck you asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He deleted the post.
> 
> Lighten up Francis.
> 
> And you should be a proud poppa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *XXXXX*
Click to expand...


Dude.


----------



## craner

DonCherry said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....liberals are nasty, bitchy people whatever the forum? Fuck you asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make a post without generalizing. ANd it's the internet, grow some thicker skin
Click to expand...



 I should've known better than use her pic.


----------



## DonCherry

craner said:


> DonCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....liberals are nasty, bitchy people whatever the forum? Fuck you asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make a post without generalizing. ANd it's the internet, grow some thicker skin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I should've known better than use her pic.
Click to expand...


You should have.


----------



## Old Rocks

craner said:


> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?



A great many smart ones. Ones that predicted the President's victory. Some right down to the number of electorial votes he recieved. However, the intelligence of the 'Conservatives' here was very much on display in their predictions. With a few notable exceptions, most were claiming a blowout for Romney in spite of all the polls.

And the Obama campaign spent $1.83 per vote, as compared to $6.35 per vote that Romney recieved. Ain't Rove a freikin' genius.


----------



## occupied

DonCherry said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DonCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make a post without generalizing. ANd it's the internet, grow some thicker skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should've known better than use her pic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have.
Click to expand...


Really, volunteered personal information is pretty much fair game, a veteran message board debater would know that, it's why these people do not know a damned thing about me.

*Actually, it is not fair game. Family is off limits.*


----------



## Old Rocks

squeeze berry said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They love Obama and will turn into pit bulls if you dare criticize their Supreme Leader...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that the same as shitting their diapers?
Click to expand...


You should know, you have been doing that ever since 6Nov12.


----------



## craner

Never experienced that at either of the other boards..maybe because they were tightly monitored. Looks like this is the wild west. Thats cool.....I can call Obama a POS and not get banned.


----------



## craner

Hey nice meeting ya all.....out for now, be back tomorrow hopefully with Jimmy from Brooklyn.


----------



## del

craner said:


> Never experienced that at either of the other boards..maybe because they were tightly monitored. Looks like this is the wild west. Thats cool.....I can call Obama a POS and not get banned.



you can call him a fucking asshole and not get banned

hell, that won't even get noticed


----------



## Sallow

occupied said:


> DonCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should've known better than use her pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, volunteered personal information is pretty much fair game, a veteran message board debater would know that, it's why these people do not know a damned thing about me.
Click to expand...


No. It's definitely not "fair game". The mods are pretty clear about family members.

You guys should read the rules.


----------



## Moonglow

craner said:


> Never experienced that at either of the other boards..maybe because they were tightly monitored. Looks like this is the wild west. Thats cool.....I can call Obama a POS and not get banned.



and we can call you a self fucking contortionists.


----------



## del

occupied said:


> DonCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should've known better than use her pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, volunteered personal information is pretty much fair game, a veteran message board debater would know that, it's why these people do not know a damned thing about me.
Click to expand...


it's still lame


----------



## occupied

craner said:


> Never experienced that at either of the other boards..maybe because they were tightly monitored. Looks like this is the wild west. Thats cool.....I can call Obama a POS and not get banned.



Sure you can but we can give as good or better than we get, better grow some callouses over than sense of personal outrage or crawl back to the more controlled setting you are used to.


----------



## Old Rocks

craner said:


> Never experienced that at either of the other boards..maybe because they were tightly monitored. Looks like this is the wild west. Thats cool.....I can call Obama a POS and not get banned.



You can call the President about anything you wish on this board. And the nicest thing you will be called in return is a dumb ass.


----------



## craner

Hey old school......got the message and tried repsonding, didnt let me....thanks.....alls cool.


----------



## Photonic

craner said:


> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.



Moderate here, why are we going to argue about something that was obviously a terrorist plot?

Or is it because you are looking for a scapegoat? It seems like you are looking for an easy way to smear the (in your mind) already tarnished reputation of the current administration.


----------



## occupied

del said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DonCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, volunteered personal information is pretty much fair game, a veteran message board debater would know that, it's why these people do not know a damned thing about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's still lame
Click to expand...


Of course it is, it's not a place I would have went but the guy should have expected some sort of comment on his avatar coming in here throwing challenges left and right.


----------



## Wolfsister77

craner said:


> Hey old school......got the message and tried repsonding, didnt let me....thanks.....alls cool.



You need to have a certain amount of posts before you can PM. I think it's 50.


----------



## Cowman

craner said:


> Hey nice meeting ya all.....out for now, be back tomorrow hopefully with Jimmy from Brooklyn.



Bring your foot waders, because you're going to be waist deep in the conservative shit that usually piles up around here.


----------



## Billo_Really

craner said:


> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?


Go away!  Get the fuck out!  You're not welcome here!  Is that wrong?

I'm a liberal.

I'm also a kind, sensitive person, who cares about the feelings of others, you asshole!


----------



## konradv

craner said:


> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.



The biggest issue is the deficit.  Talk Benghazi and place yourself with the idiots that worried about a blowjob while bin Laden planned 9/11.


----------



## jimmyDilorenzo

Benghazi is a non issue ??? Look's like we got the usual lib mentality at this board as well pal ..Doesn't matter if american's were killed because they ignored the ambassador's plea's for help, what matters to them only is if its a republican or democrat who's gonna take the heat ...SICK !!!


----------



## TheOldSchool

jimmyDilorenzo said:


> what matters to them only is if its a republican or democrat



There I narrowed your quote so that it applies to both of us.


----------



## jimmyDilorenzo

loinboy said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?
> 
> 
> 
> Go away!  Get the fuck out!  You're not welcome here!  Is that wrong?
> 
> I'm a liberal.
> 
> I'm also a kind, sensitive person, who cares about the feelings of others, you asshole!
Click to expand...

yeah that's very evident !!!


----------



## jimmyDilorenzo

TheOldSchool said:


> jimmyDilorenzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> what matters to them only is if its a republican or democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There I narrowed your quote so that it applies to both of us.
Click to expand...

hardly .. i bash any politician that does the wrong thing ..i don't just stick my head in the sand when a republican does something stupid ..i'll bash them as well ..I don't look at politicians as gods !!


----------



## TheOldSchool

jimmyDilorenzo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmyDilorenzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> what matters to them only is if its a republican or democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There I narrowed your quote so that it applies to both of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hardly .. i bash any politician that does the wrong thing ..i don't just stick my head in the sand when a republican does something stupid ..i'll bash them as well ..I don't look at politicians as gods !!
Click to expand...


Did you vote for Romney?  Because then you most definitely stuck your head in the sand.


----------



## Lakhota

Ooooooh, I see we have some fresh meat...


----------



## occupied

OMG! It's the much anticipated master-debater Jimmy! And he typically can't even punctuate, capitalize or use grammar correctly, I am so disappointed.


----------



## RosieS

TheOldSchool said:


> jimmyDilorenzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> There I narrowed your quote so that it applies to both of us.
> 
> 
> 
> hardly .. i bash any politician that does the wrong thing ..i don't just stick my head in the sand when a republican does something stupid ..i'll bash them as well ..I don't look at politicians as gods !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you vote for Romney?  Because then you most definitely stuck your head in the sand.
Click to expand...


Sand? Nah...I don't think that is called sand that he has his head stuck in.

What is UP with.all the day-um excess punctuation with these two, anyway? Sheesh.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## BallsBrunswick

You know what's ironic is US embassies are actually safer under Obama than in the past. There was roughly two embassy attacks a year under Bush with much higher body counts and a couple under Clinton and embassy attacks under virtually every President since the beginning of the 20th century but only two under Obama so far.


----------



## Nole

OP, you sound like a pompous jerk. I hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## konradv

Here to escape mockery on the old board for failed election predictions?  Has there been a prisoner exchange for some of the board members we haven't seen since the sixth?


----------



## squeeze berry

Old Rocks said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They love Obama and will turn into pit bulls if you dare criticize their Supreme Leader...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that the same as shitting their diapers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know, you have been doing that ever since 6Nov12.
Click to expand...


not exactly.

the results are what I expected. 

the entitlement crowd won the day and the working stiff lost


----------



## Mac1958

craner said:


> Good....the cat needs some mice to play with.





.


----------



## Wolfsister77

jimmyDilorenzo said:


> Benghazi is a non issue ??? Look's like we got the usual lib mentality at this board as well pal ..Doesn't matter if american's were killed because they ignored the ambassador's plea's for help, what matters to them only is if its a republican or democrat who's gonna take the heat ...SICK !!!


 
I asked your friend twice and of course never got an answer, not that I expected one, but do you have proof of your claims? With reliable sources? You both seem to know an awful lot about an issue that is still under investigation.


----------



## Intense

Wolfsister77 said:


> jimmyDilorenzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is a non issue ??? Look's like we got the usual lib mentality at this board as well pal ..Doesn't matter if american's were killed because they ignored the ambassador's plea's for help, what matters to them only is if its a republican or democrat who's gonna take the heat ...SICK !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked your friend twice and of course never got an answer, not that I expected one, but do you have proof of your claims? With reliable sources? You both seem to know an awful lot about an issue that is still under investigation.
Click to expand...


People lied, and got caught. They doubled down, knowing the jello brained Choir would not question. I'm just curious what it is that you think you won? Why not take a break from slandering everyone that disagrees with or questions Fearless Dictator's propaganda lines, and reassess. Obama won, obviously by, with the help of State controlled media, shifting the blame. You are all pretty good at doing that, at least as far as those, too busy to notice, are concerned. Good job there. Probably one of the best misinformation and blame shifting campaigns in history. Obviously, we have not suffered enough, to be able to turn the tide. Congratulations on your win, the Republic's loss. Continue on with your witch hunt, for all those that dare to shed the light of truth on your illusion. Remember, the goal is personal attack and discredit anyone who opposes your platform.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Intense said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmyDilorenzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is a non issue ??? Look's like we got the usual lib mentality at this board as well pal ..Doesn't matter if american's were killed because they ignored the ambassador's plea's for help, what matters to them only is if its a republican or democrat who's gonna take the heat ...SICK !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked your friend twice and of course never got an answer, not that I expected one, but do you have proof of your claims? With reliable sources? You both seem to know an awful lot about an issue that is still under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People lied, and got caught. They doubled down, knowing the jello brained Choir would not question. I'm just curious what it is that you think you won? Why not take a break from slandering everyone that disagrees with or questions Fearless Dictator's propaganda lines, and reassess. Obama won, obviously by, with the help of State controlled media, shifting the blame. You are all pretty good at doing that, at least as far as those, too busy to notice, are concerned. Good job there. Probably one of the best misinformation and blame shifting campaigns in history. Obviously, we have not suffered enough, to be able to turn the tide. Congratulations on your win, the Republic's loss. Continue on with your witch hunt, for all those that dare to shed the light of truth on your illusion. Remember, the goal is personal attack and discredit anyone who opposes your platform.
Click to expand...

 
Who did I slander or personally attack? I did not bring up the issue but the purpose of this thread was to "play with" Liberals. And the specific concern was Benghazi. So I asked a question, repeatedly. Still no answer, not that I expect one, because the facts aren't all in yet. But, if you make an statement that warnings were ignored and that it was a lie and cover up, and that people were allowed to die on purpose, I would hope you'd be able to tell me how you know this. A simple question, really.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Intense said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmyDilorenzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is a non issue ??? Look's like we got the usual lib mentality at this board as well pal ..Doesn't matter if american's were killed because they ignored the ambassador's plea's for help, what matters to them only is if its a republican or democrat who's gonna take the heat ...SICK !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked your friend twice and of course never got an answer, not that I expected one, but do you have proof of your claims? With reliable sources? You both seem to know an awful lot about an issue that is still under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People lied, and got caught. They doubled down, knowing the jello brained Choir would not question. I'm just curious what it is that you think you won? Why not take a break from slandering everyone that disagrees with or questions Fearless Dictator's propaganda lines, and reassess. Obama won, obviously by, with the help of State controlled media, shifting the blame. You are all pretty good at doing that, at least as far as those, too busy to notice, are concerned. Good job there. Probably one of the best misinformation and blame shifting campaigns in history. Obviously, we have not suffered enough, to be able to turn the tide. Congratulations on your win, the Republic's loss. Continue on with your witch hunt, for all those that dare to shed the light of truth on your illusion. Remember, the goal is personal attack and discredit anyone who opposes your platform.
Click to expand...

 
One other thing I want to mention, Obama won because he was a better candidate than Romney and because he got more votes than Romney. It really is that simple.


----------



## Sallow

Intense said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmyDilorenzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is a non issue ??? Look's like we got the usual lib mentality at this board as well pal ..Doesn't matter if american's were killed because they ignored the ambassador's plea's for help, what matters to them only is if its a republican or democrat who's gonna take the heat ...SICK !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked your friend twice and of course never got an answer, not that I expected one, but do you have proof of your claims? With reliable sources? You both seem to know an awful lot about an issue that is still under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People lied, and got caught. They doubled down, knowing the jello brained Choir would not question. I'm just curious what it is that you think you won? Why not take a break from slandering everyone that disagrees with or questions Fearless Dictator's propaganda lines, and reassess. Obama won, obviously by, with the help of State controlled media, shifting the blame. You are all pretty good at doing that, at least as far as those, too busy to notice, are concerned. Good job there. Probably one of the best misinformation and blame shifting campaigns in history. Obviously, we have not suffered enough, to be able to turn the tide. Congratulations on your win, the Republic's loss. Continue on with your witch hunt, for all those that dare to shed the light of truth on your illusion. Remember, the goal is personal attack and discredit anyone who opposes your platform.
Click to expand...


No one lied.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

craner said:


> Good....the cat needs some mice to play with.



We have a daily limit here on bagging Libs, but it's never actually enforced


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BallsBrunswick said:


> You know what's ironic is US embassies are actually safer under Obama than in the past. There was roughly two embassy attacks a year under Bush with much higher body counts and a couple under Clinton and embassy attacks under virtually every President since the beginning of the 20th century but only two under Obama so far.



How many US Middle East Ambassadors were murdered during the Bush years?

Can you remind me again?


----------



## del

jimmyDilorenzo said:


> Benghazi is a non issue ??? Look's like we got the usual lib mentality at this board as well pal ..Doesn't matter if american's were killed because they ignored the ambassador's plea's for help, what matters to them only is if its a republican or democrat who's gonna take the heat ...SICK !!!



oh, goodie, jimmy's here


----------



## del

occupied said:


> OMG! It's the much anticipated master-debater Jimmy! And he typically can't even punctuate, capitalize or use grammar correctly, I am so disappointed.



doesn't make him a bad person


----------



## strollingbones

craner said:


> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?



read: i made a lot of stupid predictions about romney kicking obama's ass and now must hide out....


----------



## craner

jimmyDilorenzo said:


> Benghazi is a non issue ??? Look's like we got the usual lib mentality at this board as well pal ..Doesn't matter if american's were killed because they ignored the ambassador's plea's for help, what matters to them only is if its a republican or democrat who's gonna take the heat ...SICK !!!




Damn!! Where did this brilliant guy come from?!!! Welcome aboard Jimmy! Lets try and educate these libs and see if we can save them from themselves.

Benghazi should get the POS impeached! He was responsible for the security of those Americans there, IGNORED previous attacks, IGNORED pleas for more security, did not try to rescue them during the freeking 8 hr attack...then lied his ass off for days about the cause. Hillary even had the gall to tell the Dad of a seal " we'll get that video author "!! WTF! Like I said before, if this were a GOP POTUS all you libs and your Obama lovin media would be all over this like flies on shit. So stop your hypocrisy. Stop with your allegiance to a clown instead of your country.


----------



## craner

loinboy said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?
> 
> 
> 
> Go away!  Get the fuck out!  You're not welcome here!  Is that wrong?
> 
> I'm a liberal.
> 
> I'm also a kind, sensitive person, who cares about the feelings of others, you asshole!
Click to expand...


Loinboy???    Calm down, be a nice liberal. I thought liberals were loving, gentle and wanted peace, unicorns, rainbows and lollipops as they pledge allegiance to their master Barak.


----------



## Bfgrn

craner said:


> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?



I am a liberal. What topic do you want to be educated on?


----------



## craner

occupied said:


> OMG! It's the much anticipated master-debater Jimmy! And he typically can't even punctuate, capitalize or use grammar correctly, I am so disappointed.




Hey occupied.....you a member of that sorry ass movement that went nowhere? 

Hey jimmy...meet occupy wall st


----------



## craner

Bfgrn said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal. What topic do you want to be educated on?
Click to expand...




Me? none. You do know liberalism is a mental disorder? I recommend you stop worshiping Barak and watch some Reagan speeches on Youtube.


----------



## konradv

craner said:


> jimmyDilorenzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is a non issue ??? Look's like we got the usual lib mentality at this board as well pal ..Doesn't matter if american's were killed because they ignored the ambassador's plea's for help, what matters to them only is if its a republican or democrat who's gonna take the heat ...SICK !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!! Where did this brilliant guy come from?!!! Welcome aboard Jimmy! Lets try and educate these libs and see if we can save them from themselves.
> 
> Benghazi should get the POS impeached! He was responsible for the security of those Americans there, IGNORED previous attacks, IGNORED pleas for more security, did not try to rescue them during the freeking 8 hr attack...then lied his ass off for days about the cause. Hillary even had the gall to tell the Dad of a seal " we'll get that video author "!! WTF! Like I said before, if this were a GOP POTUS all you libs and your Obama lovin media would be all over this like flies on shit. So stop your hypocrisy. Stop with your allegiance to a clown instead of your country.
Click to expand...


Benghazi is a non-issue to most Americans.  The deficit is what they're worried about and what they'll Judge Obama on.  Your opinion of what happened in Benghazi is just that, an opinion.  The facts on the ground were confused and the time they had to save anyone wasn't anything close to 8 hours.  No crime was committed that anyone can point to.  Impeachment would be ludicrous and another monumental waste of time the country doesn't have.  It's just another instance of the loser's lament.  Get over it.  The American people are sick of the ghoulish way some are trying to make political hay on the dead bodies of brave men.


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's ironic is US embassies are actually safer under Obama than in the past. There was roughly two embassy attacks a year under Bush with much higher body counts and a couple under Clinton and embassy attacks under virtually every President since the beginning of the 20th century but only two under Obama so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many US Middle East Ambassadors were murdered during the Bush years?
> 
> Can you remind me again?
Click to expand...


Dunno.

How many firemen, policemen, corporate executives, IT techs, EMTs, secretaries, office workers and restaurant workers were murdered 9/11/2001 during the Bush years?

Anyone got a breakdown?

You even care? CF?


----------



## Sallow

craner said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal. What topic do you want to be educated on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me? none. You do know liberalism is a mental disorder? I recommend you stop worshiping Barak and watch some* Reagan speeches on Youtube*.
Click to expand...


This is my fave.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZfnOJd_FmA]Reagan Breaks Laws then Lies About It - YouTube[/ame]

What's yours?


----------



## konradv

Reagan sold out America, but to conservatives he's a hero.  Obama got caught in a confusing situation and to those same people, he's a traitor.


----------



## jimmyDilorenzo

craner said:


> The guy who mentioned Bin Laden and Bush. Lets stick with Obama and Benghazi


 They don't want that pal, they wanna change the subject on this non issue !!


----------



## craner

Yea thats why he won two landslides, 49 states in 1984


----------



## craner

jimmyDilorenzo said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who mentioned Bin Laden and Bush. Lets stick with Obama and Benghazi
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want that pal, they wanna change the subject on this non issue !!
Click to expand...



But if it were a GOP POTUS they'd be all over it like flies on shit. HYPOCRITES. Dont hurt our guy Barak the POS.


----------



## konradv

craner said:


> Yea thats why he won two landslides, 49 states in 1984



Iran-contra happened after the second one, so your observation is irrelevant.


----------



## Bfgrn

craner said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal. What topic do you want to be educated on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me? none. You do know liberalism is a mental disorder? I recommend you stop worshiping Barak and watch some Reagan speeches on Youtube.
Click to expand...


Do you mean Ronald Reagan, the actor? The president who switched the federal government from a &#8220;tax and spend&#8221; policy, to a &#8220;borrow and spend&#8221; policy, where the government continued its heavy spending, but used borrowed money instead of tax revenue to pay the bills? 

THIS Ronald Reagan? Although it had taken the United States more than 200 years to accumulate the first $1 trillion of national debt, it took only five years under Reagan to add the second one trillion dollars to the debt.

"Washington couldn't tell a lie, Nixon couldn't tell the truth, and Reagan couldn't tell the difference."
Mort Sahl


----------



## jimmyDilorenzo

Have to ask what does obama have to do to get any kind of criticism from his flock of sheep ?? 

Maybe once some other states start seeing the $50 reduction in their welfare checks like ohio is going to see come january, that might be the start !!


----------



## craner

konradv said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea thats why he won two landslides, 49 states in 1984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran-contra happened after the second one, so your observation is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Oh pleeeeeeeze with Iran/Contra!!! That happened because of the pussy Democrats wouldn't back Reagan on defeating the liberal Commies there!!


----------



## jimmyDilorenzo

craner said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea thats why he won two landslides, 49 states in 1984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran-contra happened after the second one, so your observation is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh pleeeeeeeze with Iran/Contra!!! That happened because of the pussy Democrats wouldn't back Reagan on defeating the liberal Commies there!!
Click to expand...


----------



## konradv

craner said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea thats why he won two landslides, 49 states in 1984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran-contra happened after the second one, so your observation is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh pleeeeeeeze with Iran/Contra!!! That happened because of the pussy Democrats wouldn't back Reagan on defeating the liberal Commies there!!
Click to expand...


How many ways is this stupid?  First of all, where is there?  Iran?  Secondly, commies aren't liberals.  The first thing they do is take out the liberals and shoot them.  Reagan made a deal with the same people that took Americans hostage and cost Carter the presidency.  That was the biggest SELL OUT of America in my lifetime and anyone that defends it doesn't deserve to talk about Obama.  Oliver North went on TV and admitted to the nation it was true, disgracing the uniform he was wearing.  People went to jail.  Don't talk to me about Benghazi.  You're obviously willing to say anything and can't be trusted to know what truth is.


----------



## craner

An Ambassador and 3 others were KILLED in Benghazi!!


----------



## craner

jimmyDilorenzo said:


> Have to ask what does obama have to do to get any kind of criticism from his flock of sheep ??
> 
> Maybe once some other states start seeing the $50 reduction in their welfare checks like ohio is going to see come january, that might be the start !!




THey dont care!! ONLY thing that will make them care is if they have to open up the wallet and pay more in taxes.....Benghazi? Who cares! Just give me my Obamamoney!


----------



## Sallow

craner said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea thats why he won two landslides, 49 states in 1984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran-contra happened after the second one, so your observation is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh pleeeeeeeze with Iran/Contra!!! That happened because of the pussy Democrats wouldn't back Reagan on defeating the liberal Commies there!!
Click to expand...


Ah..so you are in to the whole "telling other countries what to do" thing..

9/11 not enough of a clue that people don't like that?


----------



## craner

Hey who's this jimmy guy? He's pretty smart. Must be from Brooklyn!


----------



## Sallow

jimmyDilorenzo said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who mentioned Bin Laden and Bush. Lets stick with Obama and Benghazi
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want that pal, they wanna change the subject on this non issue !!
Click to expand...


You guys seem to think history began in 2009.

Newsflash: It didn't.


----------



## Sallow

konradv said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran-contra happened after the second one, so your observation is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pleeeeeeeze with Iran/Contra!!! That happened because of the pussy Democrats wouldn't back Reagan on defeating the liberal Commies there!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many ways is this stupid?  First of all, where is there?  Iran?  Secondly, commies aren't liberals.  The first thing they do is take out the liberals and shoot them.  Reagan made a deal with the same people that took Americans hostage and cost Carter the presidency.  That was the biggest SELL OUT of America in my lifetime and anyone that defends it doesn't deserve to talk about Obama.  Oliver North went on TV and admitted to the nation it was true, disgracing the uniform he was wearing.  People went to jail.  Don't talk to me about Benghazi.  You're obviously willing to say anything and can't be trusted to know what truth is.
Click to expand...


That "deal" was treason.

Conservatives don't seem to realize that.


----------



## Sallow

craner said:


> Hey who's this jimmy guy? He's pretty smart. Must be from Brooklyn!



Brooklyn?

I live in Brooklyn. Greenpoint.

Who'd of thought that adding a pickle back to a shot of whiskey would be a good thing?

Live and learn!


----------



## del

tweedledum says



craner said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea thats why he won two landslides, 49 states in 1984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran-contra happened after the second one, so your observation is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh pleeeeeeeze with Iran/Contra!!! *That happened because of the pussy Democrats wouldn't back Reagan on defeating the liberal Commies there!!*
Click to expand...


and tweedledumber says



jimmyDilorenzo said:


>



you guys are teh awesome- you're gonna fit right in 



keep it coming!


----------



## freedombecki

Cowman said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nice meeting ya all.....out for now, be back tomorrow hopefully with Jimmy from Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring your foot waders, because you're going to be waist deep in the conservative shit that usually piles up around here.
Click to expand...

Tissue?


----------



## craner

Jimmy and I are just getting warmed up.


----------



## Sallow

craner said:


> Jimmy and I are just getting warmed up.



Can't wait.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7L9THry9QM]Dumb and Dumber: Pepper scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mamooth

I'm sure Craner and Jimmy fell just as hard for the phony Fast & Furious "scandal", which was also a complete Republican fabrication. The Republican party counts on having UsefulIdiots like Craner and Jimmy around to believe every idiot conspiracy theory they toss out.

A couple days ago, all the ODS cranks here were yelling that Obama set up Petraeus so he wouldn't testify. And then ... the general testifies. Oops. So much for that idiot conspiracy theory. What's more, the general backs up the administration, and makes all the Benghazi cranks look like gibbering retards.

Craner, Jimmy, what's your excuse for why Petraeus just said you're full of shit? What conspiracy theory will you invoke to explain it? Come on, amuse us. We cats expect a little play out of our mice before we bite their little heads off.

That goes for any of the Republicans. You've all been making up a new conspiracy theory every day as the old one gets destroyed by those stupid facts, so what's today's version of the conspiracy theory?


----------



## Billo_Really

craner said:


> Loinboy???    Calm down, be a nice liberal. I thought liberals were loving, gentle and wanted peace, unicorns, rainbows and lollipops as they pledge allegiance to their master Barak.


I withdrew my support for Obama more than 2 years ago, when it was clear he was going to continue the neocon foreign policy agenda.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Trying to convince liberals they are insane, stupid and/or evil will never work because they are insane, stupid and evil.


----------



## konradv

craner said:


> Jimmy and I are just getting warmed up.



Hope so.  Play time's over, big cat.  You're going to be getting an education, if you hang here.  Better stretch out your thinking muscles, because they seem to be as cramped up as the people we've been dealing with on a daily basis.  You aren't bringing a thing to the table we haven't seen 100s of times already.  BRING IT ON!


----------



## occupied

konradv said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy and I are just getting warmed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope so.  Play time's over, big cat.  You're going to be getting an education, if you hang here.  Better stretch out your thinking muscles, because they seem to be as cramped up as the people we've been dealing with on a daily basis.  You aren't bringing a thing to the table we haven't seen 100s of times already.  BRING IT ON!
Click to expand...


Dummies probably think the biggest prick wins the debate like the rest of these pricks, appeals to reason are about as effective on their type as baby aspirin is on resistant gonorrhea.


----------



## del

occupied said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy and I are just getting warmed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope so.  Play time's over, big cat.  You're going to be getting an education, if you hang here.  Better stretch out your thinking muscles, because they seem to be as cramped up as the people we've been dealing with on a daily basis.  You aren't bringing a thing to the table we haven't seen 100s of times already.  BRING IT ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dummies probably think the biggest prick wins the debate like the rest of these pricks, appeals to reason are about as effective on their type *as baby aspirin is on resistant gonorrhea*.
Click to expand...


oh, shit

gotta go


----------



## candycorn

occupied said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy and I are just getting warmed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope so.  Play time's over, big cat.  You're going to be getting an education, if you hang here.  Better stretch out your thinking muscles, because they seem to be as cramped up as the people we've been dealing with on a daily basis.  You aren't bringing a thing to the table we haven't seen 100s of times already.  BRING IT ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dummies probably think the biggest prick wins the debate like the rest of these pricks, appeals to reason are about as effective on their type as baby aspirin is on resistant gonorrhea.
Click to expand...


As a liberal, one thing I think we do better than most is to highlight the impotence of the "internet tough guy" act.  Frankly I never understood why it works on some people.


----------



## bobcollum

craner said:


> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?



Looks like another clone has arrived. 

Now fall into the overcrowded sea of overused cliches and strawmen...


----------



## kiwiman127

jimmyDilorenzo said:


> Have to ask what does obama have to do to get any kind of criticism from his flock of sheep ??
> 
> Maybe once some other states start seeing the $50 reduction in their welfare checks like ohio is going to see come january, that might be the start !!



Yep, Jimmy is someone to fear.  Look at the originality of Jimmy's train of thought, I've never seen posts like Jimmy's before.  Oh that's right, we have about 100 Jimmy's on this board already!


----------



## del

bobcollum said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another clone has arrived.
> 
> Now fall into the overcrowded sea of overused cliches and strawmen...
Click to expand...


i wanna see his college transcripts


----------



## Synthaholic

craner said:


> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....*how many libs hang out here to play with?*


One less.  I'm just gonna put you on ignore from the git-go and not have to read your silly ass.  


I win!!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Every few weeks, like clockwork, another rw nutter shows up for a beating. 

Funny, I can't even remember their names now but does anyone remember the froot loop who said he was a 'slayer of Dem vampires'? He also said he had proof of some terrible Obama crime/sin but it turned out he had recorded it himself. 

These poor schlubs are really hurting now that that they got their dicks knocked in the dirt again.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Hey, Bill Maher is on in a few minutes.


----------



## JoeB131

craner said:


> Got tired of the old board I was on for 6 yrs and looking for a new place to vent on politics, especially on Obama....how many libs hang out here to play with?



Depending on how you score... maybe 70/30 Conservative to Liberal.


----------



## candycorn

She doesn't play here anymore....so sad.  LOL


----------



## Colin

candycorn said:


> She doesn't play here anymore....so sad.  LOL



Yes, didn't last long did he. Interestingly Craner's last post was 28 november. Coincidentally, the same date that his 'friend' JimmyDilorenza stopped posting. Joined at the hip...or simply returned to the sock draw?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Meh, it's always sad when a mediocre troll disappears into the sunset.


----------



## saveliberty

NYcarbineer said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest issue right now is and has been Benghazi. Looking for fair minded libs who will admit that something doesnt smell right with this Admin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought every Benghazi conspiracy theory nut was already here.
Click to expand...


The Obama adminstration's lies, cover ups and aviodance of testifying really aren't helping to be honest.


----------



## jillian

did they out a CIA agent?

lie about WMD's?


----------



## saveliberty

jillian said:


> did they out a CIA agent?
> 
> lie about WMD's?



Sure the Benghazi records outed a few.

Not sure about this one yet, Obama CLAIMS Syria has them.


----------

